# Il Barca senza Messi squadra umana?



## Torros (7 Aprile 2016)

Quando Messi non è in condizione sono più umani e forse meno forti del Bayern.
Per quanto Neymar, Suarez o Iniesta siano forti non spostano come la pulce che incute timore sugli avversari tanto da costringerli a giocare in 11 dietro la porta per paura di essere infilati in contropiede. Messi poi ha un influenza totale, se cala lui calano tutti perché il Barca è dipendente da lui. Se dovessi fare un parallelo è un pò quello che succede al Psg con Di Maria, se non si accede El Fideo fanno ridere. 

Tornando al Barca si è visto contro l'Atletico che finché non è entrato in scena l'arbitro i catalani con un Messi spento erano in difficoltà netta. Contro il Real lo stesso. Non è spiegabile con gli assist o i gol, ha altre armi al suo arco "invisibili". Innanzitutto ogni volta che il Barca si trova in difficoltà per via del pressing avversario la palla finisce quasi sempre a uno tra Messi e Iniesta, quando c'è bisogno di impostare contro squadre chiuse la palla finisce quasi sempre a Messi. Poi come ho detto la solo presenza di Messi quando è in forma costringe gli avversari a schiacciarsi nella loro area, altrimenti rischiano di beccarsi i contropiedi della pulce che in campo aperto è ancora più devastante che nello stretto. Quando era più atletico un pò di tempo fa era anche peggio, potevano fermarlo solo con i falli. Ricordo il gol contro il Real nel 2011 in semfinale di champions in cui ne salto 4 e andò in porta.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Quando Messi non è in condizione sono più umani e forse meno forti del Bayern.
> Per quanto Neymar, Suarez o Iniesta siano forti non spostano come la pulce che incute timore sugli avversari tanto da costringerli a giocare in 11 dietro la porta per paura di essere infilati in contropiede. Messi poi ha un influenza totale, se cala lui calano tutti perché il Barca è dipendente da lui. Se dovessi fare un parallelo è un pò quello che succede al Psg con Di Maria, se non si accede El Fideo fanno ridere.
> 
> Tornando al Barca si è visto contro l'Atletico che finché non è entrato in scena l'arbitro i catalani con un Messi spento erano in difficoltà netta. Contro il Real lo stesso. Non è spiegabile con gli assist o i gol, ha altre armi al suo arco "invisibili". Innanzitutto ogni volta che il Barca si trova in difficoltà per via del pressing avversario la palla finisce quasi sempre a uno tra Messi e Iniesta, quando c'è bisogno di impostare contro squadre chiuse la palla finisce quasi sempre a Messi. Poi come ho detto la solo presenza di Messi quando è in forma costringe gli avversari a schiacciarsi nella loro area, altrimenti rischiano di beccarsi i contropiedi della pulce che in campo aperto è ancora più devastante che nello stretto. Quando era più atletico un pò di tempo fa era anche peggio, potevano fermarlo solo con i falli. Ricordo il gol contro il Real nel 2011 in semfinale di champions in cui ne salto 4 e andò in porta.



Beh, palesemente. 
Quanti altri alieni calcistici conosci?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Aprile 2016)

Tutte le squadre per quanto forti dipendono dal loro fenomeno..specie se è uno come Messi

Il parallelo con Di Maria lo trovo senza senso..l'argentino del PSG è forte ma non sposta minimamente gli equilibri come Messi..

Senza Messi col Bayern è più equa ma i catalani sono più forti lo stesso..


----------



## MVB64 (7 Aprile 2016)

In più mi pare di vedere che anche Iniesta è calato parecchio..Inoltre non hanno sostituito ancora adeguatamente Xavi in mezzo al campo, adesso si affidano, più che al grande gioco, alle grandi giocate del trio la davanti e, nel calcio attuale che protegge molto gli attaccanti (rispetto ad una volta) questo causa spesso espulsioni negli avversari o ammonizioni precoci che poi limitano le possibilità di interventi al limite dei difensori. Un Thiago Alcantara secondo me avrebbero fatto meglio a tenerselo e comunque si...Messi un po' in calo lo è, non è tanto una questione di età secondo me, ma di anni di carriera e lui è più di 10 anni che ormai gioca a quei livelli, siamo ormai ai limiti per un giocatore che fisicamente non è Hulk..e nè Suarez nè Neymar secondo me saranno mai in grado di essere così determinanti come Messi.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2016)

è come il napoli senza maradona


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2016)

MVB64 ha scritto:


> In più mi pare di vedere che anche Iniesta è calato parecchio..Inoltre non hanno sostituito ancora adeguatamente Xavi in mezzo al campo, adesso si affidano, più che al grande gioco, alle grandi giocate del trio la davanti e, nel calcio attuale che protegge molto gli attaccanti (rispetto ad una volta) questo causa spesso espulsioni negli avversari o ammonizioni precoci che poi limitano le possibilità di interventi al limite dei difensori. Un Thiago Alcantara secondo me avrebbero fatto meglio a tenerselo e comunque si...Messi un po' in calo lo è, non è tanto una questione di età secondo me, ma di anni di carriera e lui è più di 10 anni che ormai gioca a quei livelli, siamo ormai ai limiti per un giocatore che fisicamente non è Hulk..e nè Suarez nè Neymar secondo me saranno mai in grado di essere così determinanti come Messi.



E' la storia del calcio, perchè è cosi difficile aprire cicli? perchè i giocatori forti non si trovano nei pacchetti delle figurine.

Xavi non è sostituibile facilmente, e non lo sarà neppure Iniesta, che concordo è leggermente in calo.


----------



## Torros (7 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutte le squadre per quanto forti dipendono dal loro fenomeno..specie se è uno come Messi
> 
> Il parallelo con Di Maria lo trovo senza senso..l'argentino del PSG è forte ma non sposta minimamente gli equilibri come Messi..
> 
> Senza Messi col Bayern è più equa ma i catalani sono più forti lo stesso..



ovvi che Messi è molto più forte, ma il Psg soffre di una dipendenza simile, ieri quando lui si accendeva la squadra metteva sotto pressione il City, quando lui calava, calava anche il Psg.. Questi sono i cosiddetti tuttocampisti, la loro influenza va aldilà dei gol e degli assist. Il primo della specie è stato Crujiff, al Milan abbiamo avuto Kakà in anni recenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Aprile 2016)

MVB64 ha scritto:


> In più mi pare di vedere che anche Iniesta è calato parecchio..Inoltre *non hanno sostituito ancora adeguatamente Xavi in mezzo al campo*, adesso si affidano, più che al grande gioco, alle grandi giocate del trio la davanti e, nel calcio attuale che protegge molto gli attaccanti (rispetto ad una volta) questo causa spesso espulsioni negli avversari o ammonizioni precoci che poi limitano le possibilità di interventi al limite dei difensori. Un Thiago Alcantara secondo me avrebbero fatto meglio a tenerselo e comunque si...Messi un po' in calo lo è, non è tanto una questione di età secondo me, ma di anni di carriera e lui è più di 10 anni che ormai gioca a quei livelli, siamo ormai ai limiti per un giocatore che fisicamente non è Hulk..e nè Suarez nè Neymar secondo me saranno mai in grado di essere così determinanti come Messi.



Non puoi acquistare quello che non esiste..rendiamoci conto che Xavi è stato con Pirlo il più grande regista degli ultimi 20 anni..non è che lo puoi sostituire così su due piedi..
Non a caso il Barca cerca disperatamente di arrivare a Verratti che ha nelle orde quel ruolo e quella classe, ma non è detto nemmeno lui arrivi a quei livelli.
Iniesta è calato perché pure lui ormai ha i suoi anni e tanti anni dietro ad alti livelli..ricordiamoci anche dell'utlimo Seedorf che era sempre un campione ma ormai azzeccava una gara ogni 5...

Il ciclo del Barca si sta chiudendo, loro intelligentemente hanno rigenerato la rosa e non finiranno certo come noi con tutti i vecchi senatori scoppiati e dietro mezzeseghe a sostituirli ma di certo non potranno essere stellari come prima..


----------



## MVB64 (7 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non puoi acquistare quello che non esiste..rendiamoci conto che Xavi è stato con Pirlo il più grande regista degli ultimi 20 anni..non è che lo puoi sostituire così su due piedi..
> Non a caso il Barca cerca disperatamente di arrivare a Verratti che ha nelle orde quel ruolo e quella classe, ma non è detto nemmeno lui arrivi a quei livelli.
> Iniesta è calato perché pure lui ormai ha i suoi anni e tanti anni dietro ad alti livelli..ricordiamoci anche dell'utlimo Seedorf che era sempre un campione ma ormai azzeccava una gara ogni 5...
> 
> Il ciclo del Barca si sta chiudendo, loro intelligentemente hanno rigenerato la rosa e non finiranno certo come noi con tutti i vecchi senatori scoppiati e dietro mezzeseghe a sostituirli ma di certo non potranno essere stellari come prima..



Beh si dai intelligentemente ok ma quando puoi permetterti acquisti da 70-80 mln "a botta" (Neymar poi esattamente quanto sia stato pagato manco lo si sa..) diciamo che è più facile restare a galla..Avrei voluto vederli al Milan quei soldi sugli ultimi mercati..credo che adesso faremmo ben altri discorsi..Poi dici giustamente, i Xavi, gli Iniesta, non se ne trovano in giro...quelli puoi anche essere bravissimo a lavorare sui giovani, ma come fu per noi ai tempi di Maldini e Baresi, giocatori così nascono una volta ogni 25-30 anni e se hai la fortuna che te ne nascono due assieme, diventa più facile aprire dei cicli vincenti.
Che poi noi si potesse fare comunque meglio questo è evidentissimo, vedi l'ultima campagna acquisti in cui almeno 20 mln (quelli di Bertolacci) si potevano ampiamente spendere meglio, per esempio con anche meno portavi a casa uno come Banega, centrocampista con caratteristiche molto più utili al nostro centrocampo (regista) che non un incursore come Bertolacci..


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2016)

E' il fattore determinante del barça.
senza di lui resterebbe una squadra magnifica, ma non così forte e sicuramente battibile.
La risposta, comunque, è anche abbastanza logica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2016)

Il che la dice lunga su quanto Messi abbia contato nelle ultime tre Champions League del Barcellona. Eh ma Messi gioca con Xavi, Iniesta, Neymar, Suarez, Eto'o ecc., no, sono loro che giocano con Messi, è diverso.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2016)

Domanda retorica. Messi sposta eccome gli equilibri, cosi come li sposta Ronaldo a Madrid.


----------



## koti (7 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Domanda retorica. Messi sposta eccome gli equilibri, cosi come li sposta Ronaldo a Madrid.


Ronaldo sposta ma non quanto Messi.
Non è un caso se il portoghese in 7 anni al Real, escludendo le coppe minori, ha vinto "appena" 1 campionato e 1 champions (di Messi ho perso il conto dei trofei che ha vinto, da assoluto protagonista tra l'altro).


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Aprile 2016)

Squadra umana? Basta vedere il ritmo in campionato del Barca ad inizio stagione quando la pulga era infortunato.

E' il valore aggiunto che ti fa vincere le Champions.. come a suo tempo lo è stato (per molti meno anni) Ronaldinho.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2016)

Quando hai in squadra il giocatore più forte del mondo è normale che la sua assenza si faccia sentire, a prescindere dal valore tecnico dei suoi compagni. Basti pensare alla semifinale dello scorso anno, è stato il Barcellona o Messi ad eliminare il Bayern ? io propendo per la seconda, e credo anche Guardiola.


----------



## .Nitro (7 Aprile 2016)

Assolutamente. E non lo dico io ma compagni,allenatori ed avversari. La semifinale contro il Real e contro il Bayern sono partite che ha vinto completamente da solo,senza contare altro. Prestazioni leggendarie.


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2016)

Sono fortissimi lo stesso. Neymar e Suarez sono sicuramente fra i 5 attaccanti più forti al mondo in questo momento.


----------



## MVB64 (7 Aprile 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. E non lo dico io ma compagni,allenatori ed avversari. La semifinale contro il Real e contro il Bayern sono partite che ha vinto completamente da solo,senza contare altro. Prestazioni leggendarie.



Anche in quel famoso ritorno dopo il 2-0 dell'andata, Marzo 2013..senza Messi non avrebbero mai ribaltato, fece una partita mostruosa..certo non eravamo propriamente una squadra insuperabile, ma senza quel Messi ho dei bei dubbi che il Barcellona si sarebbe qualificato...Purtroppo per noi e poi anche per loro, fu la sua ultima grandissima partita di quell'annata e infatti non vinsero la champions, che andò al Bayern


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Aprile 2016)

Ora come ora no, prima per forza, tolto lui non c'erano attaccanti, li aveva fatti fuori tutti...



Da squadra umana a perdere molto ce ne passa eh, umani questi mai.


----------



## davoreb (8 Aprile 2016)

Sicuramente sarebbe meno forte ma comunque la favorita o tra le due/tre favorite per la Champions.

Il Barca ha già chiuso un ciclo: Il ciclo di Xavi, Iniesta, Messi.

Ha avuto l'intelligenza e la possibilità di aprirne subito un altro: quello di Messi, Neymar Suarez dove Messi ha capito che per vincere nuovamente dove accettare di avere altre stelle davanti e non portatori di palla al suo servizio.


----------



## .Nitro (8 Aprile 2016)

Io sono di un parere diverso invece,se vogliono aprire un'altro ciclo come quello scorso devono darsi da fare. Hanno una panchina cortissima,giovani come Munir,Rafinha,Bartra,che dovrebbero essere la futura ossatura non sono assolutamente all'altezza. Il centrocampo e soprattutto la fase difensiva non sono neanche lontanamente paragonabili a quelli dell'era Guardiola. Il grande Barça era una squadra che in campo schierava 8/11 di giocatori cresciuti nella cantera.
Hanno avuto l'accortezza di comprare due dei migliori attaccanti al mondo,avendo le disponibilità economiche,ma non vedo il progetto per aprire un ciclo come quello di Guardiola. Quello che fa la differenza e che porta trofei è appunto Leo,sono convintissimo che tolto l'Argentino sarà tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Io sono di un parere diverso invece,se vogliono aprire un'altro ciclo come quello scorso devono darsi da fare. Hanno una panchina cortissima,giovani come Munir,Rafinha,Bartra,che dovrebbero essere la futura ossatura non sono assolutamente all'altezza. Il centrocampo e soprattutto la fase difensiva non sono neanche lontanamente paragonabili a quelli dell'era Guardiola. Il grande Barça era una squadra che in campo schierava 8/11 di giocatori cresciuti nella cantera.
> Hanno avuto l'accortezza di comprare due dei migliori attaccanti al mondo,avendo le disponibilità economiche,ma non vedo il progetto per aprire un ciclo come quello di Guardiola. Quello che fa la differenza e che porta trofei è appunto Leo,sono convintissimo che tolto l'Argentino sarà tutta un'altra storia.



Beh nessuna squadra può rimanere 15 anni al top. Il segreto del loro successo è che hanno costruito i giocatori adatti in casa e l'ossatura era convintissima, mica il ricambio riesce sempre. Sono convinto che tra 2 anni caleranno.

Dovrebbero continuare sulla linea spagnola comunque.


----------



## .Nitro (8 Aprile 2016)

Il calo gia si vede da un paio di anni,vinceranno finchè c'è Messi


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Aprile 2016)

comunque xavi e iniesta senza messi hanno vinto un mondiale e 2 europei con la spagna.io direi che i giocatori chiave sono iniesta e messi.se loro 2 non sono al top il barça è umano(sempre fortissimo rimane).con loro 2 al massimo della forma non ce n'è per nessuno ancora oggi.


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

avevo ragione allora, sono totalmente dipendenti da Messi che maschera i limiti di difesa, dell'allenatore, ma anche in parte del centrocampo.


----------

